# Custom Aquarium Furniture



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Dion - You do very nice work.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow.

Nice custom cabinets/stands.

This is 'even the wife might like the looks of it' kind of stuff.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a lot of nice carpentry there.. the kind that would send me to the emergency room when working with power tools kind.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Fix your link buddy 

God if I had money I'd hire you in a heartbeat.


----------

